# verschiedene speichenlängen bei profile naben?



## betonp!lz (12. Juni 2006)

hi,hi,
bin mal wieder auf eure hilfe angewiesen!
hab mir am samstag die profile ss cassetten nabe bestellt und jetzt hat mir ein kumpel gesagt,dass man für die nabe verschieden lange speichen bräuchte!
stimmt des?
greetz  max


----------



## Tobster (13. Juni 2006)

für die ss cassette brauchst kei unterschiedliche, die hat zwei gleich hohe flansche . bei der mini verhält es sich anders, da dort der linke flansch kleiner gehalten is als der rechte, dort benötigst du dann zwee unterschiedliche längen, also links etwas längere speichn als auf der recht seit. bei der ss sin allerdings die speichn links un rechts gleich lang zu wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (13. Juni 2006)

vielleicht sollte man noch zusätzlich erwähnen, dass bei der ss gleichlange speichen verwendet werden können, da die flange gleich hoch sind, was dazu führt, dass die speichenlänge rechts und links nicht variiert. ganz anders bei der mini ss, denn dort ist der antriebsseitenflange höher als der der gegenseite, was dazu führt, dass die speichenlänge rechts und links unterschiedlich ist. laut waager vermutungen zufolge ist dies auf die unterschiedlichen höhen der flange zurückzuführen, doch das sind alles nur gerüchte und da ich ja nicht alles 3mal sagen will würd ich sagen, dass die speichen unterschiedlich lang sind, zumindest bei der mini ss, im gegensatz zur ss, welche gleich hohe flange besitzt.


----------



## betonp!lz (13. Juni 2006)

danke für diese ausführliche erläuterung!bin jetzt bestens über die beiden naben informiert!
greetz max


----------

